# Some ICT occupations to be removed from SOL 2015?



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Currently, these ICT related occupations (Analyst Programmer, ICT Business Analyst, Systems Analyst, Developer Programmer and Software Engineer) are on flagged list of the SOL for 2004 (refer the attachment)

So does this mean there is a very high likelihood of these occupations being removed from the SOL next tear? Considering the abysmal ICT job market in Australia (that is what the people on this forum say), it wouldn't really be surprising. 

Only asking this because if I wait till July 2015 I'll be able to claim 5 extra points for work experience, but that would serve no purpose if my occupation is removed from the SOL. Of course I'll be trying other ways to claim points too, but I just wanted to make sure of this.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Currently, these ICT related occupations (Analyst Programmer, ICT Business Analyst, Systems Analyst, Developer Programmer and Software Engineer) are on flagged list of the SOL for 2004 (refer the attachment) So does this mean there is a very high likelihood of these occupations being removed from the SOL next tear? Considering the abysmal ICT job market in Australia (that is what the people on this forum say), it wouldn't really be surprising. Only asking this because if I wait till July 2015 I'll be able to claim 5 extra points for work experience, but that would serve no purpose if my occupation is removed from the SOL. Of course I'll be trying other ways to claim points too, but I just wanted to make sure of this.


 play safe and assume it will be removed


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> play safe and assume it will be removed


So once they are removed, is that a permanent change? Or is there any chance of them being brought back in subsequent years?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> So once they are removed, is that a permanent change? Or is there any chance of them being brought back in subsequent years?


Once an occupation will be removed it wont be back for next few. even if its back after 6-7 years i dont think majority of the current visa aspirants will be able to make it.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Once an occupation will be removed it wont be back for next few. even if its back after 6-7 years i dont think majority of the current visa aspirants will be able to make it.


Ok so better to try and get invite before June 2015, right?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Ok so better to try and get invite before June 2015, right?


Obvious answer is Yes.....


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

last time (2014-2015) accountant remove from sol but not remove also not remove in 2015-2016.
so ICT may be not remove..
but we cant say any thing.
it is better go for 189.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> So once they are removed, is that a permanent change? Or is there any chance of them being brought back in subsequent years?


historically occupations get removed and added all the time, but no one can tell when it'd come back once removed.


Aim to get an invitation before June 30th (preferably aim for April so if your plan slips you have a couple of months reserve)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd bet my money this time ICT is going to be removed. It has been flagged for a few years, but what's new this year is that most states removed it from their sponsored occupations, especially the Big Two (VIC and NSW)


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> historically occupations get removed and added all the time, but no one can tell when it'd come back once removed.
> 
> 
> Aim to get an invitation before June 30th (preferably aim for April so if your plan slips you have a couple of months reserve)


Yeah, that's what I'm aiming for. Getting messed up due to this stupid IELTS, because I need a friggin' 8 in each band. I think now the only option for me is to attempt PTE-A, and hope to score 79/90 in each section so that I can claim 20 points.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

If it's any consolation, software engineers/developers and analysts were flagged last year as well but remained on the SOL. However, any occupation may be bumped down to the CSOL or removed at the beginning of a new financial year. There are other means (increasing requirements for skills assessment, higher min. English skill, pro-rata arrangements) that can be implemented during the year to "raise the bar". If you are close to getting the required points and ready to migrate, then try to get a spot this year.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

espresso said:


> If it's any consolation, software engineers/developers and analysts were flagged last year as well but remained on the SOL. However, any occupation may be bumped down to the CSOL or removed at the beginning of a new financial year. There are other means (increasing requirements for skills assessment, higher min. English skill, pro-rata arrangements) that can be implemented during the year to "raise the bar". If you are close to getting the required points and ready to migrate, then try to get a spot this year.


I currently have 45 points, so I need to claim 20 points with English language. Tried IELTS, but its totally messed up in my country. Now planning to appear for PTE-A, because a lot of people have been posting on these forums that PTE-A is quite easier compared to IELTS, in term of scoring.


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Folks,

I have 55 points (no points for work ex - did assessment 1.5 yrs ago) and had launched for SS Victoria (190) (Skill - ICT Business Analyst) in the month of Sept which got rejected. My agent asked me to either wait till Feb'15 or score 20 in either IELTS or PTE. 
PTE no doubt is good but again scoring 79 in each is a Hercules task. 
Considering all this i thought i will go for re-assessment and somehow try gaining 5 points by assessing in some other relevant skill thus making myself eligible for VISA 189. 
I read that nowadays assessment results are declared in 5 days.
Just wanted to know which are the skills in IT are in demand out there?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

IT skill demand is market and season based, there is no hard and fast rule..
get urself assessed in whatever you can match yourself with, for applying to jobs it doesnt matter what occupation you were assessed in


----------



## k.kashwaa (Nov 17, 2014)

Well, it's still too early to foresee whether ICT is likely to be removed or not, but according to this document: 
industry.gov.au/industry/Office-of-the-Chief-Economist/SkilledOccupationList/Documents/2015Submissions/Department-of-Employment.pdf
There's nothing to worry about, ICT is probably going to be in the 2015-16 SOL


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

I see every year around Jan-feb this debate of ICT being removed from SOL . I believe, last year there was a debate of Accountant being removed. But, it was retained. Likewise, some pessimist came up with notion of ICT removal . It was retained. 
There are two valid reason why it will not be removed 
- ICT occupation is a golden goose. No other occupation is a hot cake.
- The trend of ICT occupation is always faulting. Even demand in Canada or US depends on economic condition.


----------



## imanust (Jan 10, 2015)

I almost fell out my chair when I was going through this thread... no offence by the way!

Yes, Australia has one of the worst ICT market, it is not competitive at all comparing to EU or the US.

With all the start-up cultures raising across the world, with the Internet of Things dominating the ICT marketing in the next 10 years (according to CISCO white book, 19 trillion dollars will be generated by the Internet of Things in the next 10 years), with every technology company is demanding high tech workers...... Some of you guys seriously think that Australian government will say "imma gonna ditch this technology market, let's focus on farming"?

Please do your proper research before having your conclusion out here.

They are definitely making it harder for people to get their PR with ICT occupations, but ICT will never be removed, it's the fundamental occupation set for the 21 century, and the foundation of all future technical developments. 

It's a pure young market, ICT is shifting towards a future with more demands of sophisticated mindsets and higher education generated workers, a software tester or server maintenances administrator is absolutely not a long-term plan.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

its very unlikely that they will be removed..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Its actually highly likely some IT roles will be removed reading the various Australian government economics and statistics reports. You'd have more luck finding a good job in many IT roles in India!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> Its actually highly likely some IT roles will be removed reading the various Australian government economics and statistics reports. You'd have more luck finding a good job in many IT roles in India!


It is actually pretty pointless to work in IT in India, if the person really cares about getting the proper value, recognition and pay for his/her skills and talent. It is a real mess over here. Not saying it is all nice and rosy in Australia, but it is pretty much pathetic in India.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

doing IT just sucks. Be in india or us or australia.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

blak3 said:


> doing IT just sucks. Be in india or us or australia.


No it doesn't. It is actually an amazing field, which I enjoy. I don't really understand all the negative views and hate regarding IT (not saying you hate it, but that is the general view about IT). Also, I have come across so many people who were struggling in India with IT (with respect to recognition and pay), but have made it big after migrating to first world countries.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

lol i did IT too. did my masters. im just sick of it lol. been doing it for too long. and im no programmer or whatsoever. -.-'


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> It is actually pretty pointless to work in IT in India, if the person really cares about getting the proper value, recognition and pay for his/her skills and talent. It is a real mess over here. Not saying it is all nice and rosy in Australia, but it is pretty much pathetic in India.


 Yes but the problem is that huge amounts of IT contracts are shifted out to India and Asia due to cheaper costs. You'll find small and large companies throughout the developed world hiring little due to their money saving contracts in India!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

_shel said:


> Yes but the problem is that huge amounts of IT contracts are shifted out to India and Asia due to cheaper costs. You'll find small and large companies throughout the developed world hiring little due to their money saving contracts in India!


Yes, you make a very valid point. But my ultimate goal is to get into entrepreneurship, so I just need to earn well and save up for a few years. In India, it is not possible due to the low pay, and also the corruption here is so rampant that the 'bribes' which need to be paid to government officials would be even higher than the initial investment needed for a startup.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Source of the pdf file in the very first post seems to be coming from this page: Flagged Occupations
There is no date mentioned on the article, and the pdf file properties show it was created on _Tue 14 May 2013_.

Also, I don't agree with with difficulties in a starting up on your own. I am floating my own small software services start-up since 2012. There are no complications or bribes involved (but I can't speak for all the states in India).
Register your company name (online).
Register yourself as a founder/ director and get your DIN (online).
Register for company TAN (online).
If applicable- Register for your service tax number in the right service category and get it within 48 hours (online and free of cost). But, have to visit them once afterwards to submit some documents. Forgot which.
If applicable in your state- pay the local shop/ establishment fees and get a certificate. Cost me about 1200 INR.
Open your company's bank account.

It is as simple as that. I haven't had to pay a single penny to anyone as "bribe". Another mate of mine started up his in Vadodara (Gujrat), and he too has had a similar experience as mine. Both of us were inspired (and helped) to quit our jobs and start-up our own firms by another mate from Bangalore. His start-up has grown multi-folds now. I don't want to advertise any of us here, but if anybody here is keen to know, I can send our website addresses by PM.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Yes, you make a very valid point. But my ultimate goal is to get into entrepreneurship, so I just need to earn well and save up for a few years. In India, it is not possible due to the low pay, and also the corruption here is so rampant that the 'bribes' which need to be paid to government officials would be even higher than the initial investment needed for a startup.


Australia is worst than India in IT work culture. Everyone is under tremendous pressure because of labor shortage. Companies dont hire as per the requirement because of high cost. I worked both in India and Australia and any day India is good as far as IT work environment is concerned.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Both countries have their own Pros & cons ( India & Australia) ( Gawaskar - Border)

IT is the occupation of the future...there are less chances of 'IT' (pun intended ) being totally removed from the SOL..all they can do is 'raise the bar'
Make it more stringent to get in!

So if you make the requisite points, look no further..

Just do it!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Australia is worst than India in IT work culture. Everyone is under tremendous pressure because of labor shortage. Companies dont hire as per the requirement because of high cost. I worked both in India and Australia and any day India is good as far as IT work environment is concerned.


Is that so? Because I personally know a lot of people who first worked in India and now work in Australia in IT, and almost everyone says that Australia is MUCH better in every possible way. Maybe you just aren't in the job you enjoy doing.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> Source of the pdf file in the very first post seems to be coming from this page: Flagged Occupations
> There is no date mentioned on the article, and the pdf file properties show it was created on _Tue 14 May 2013_.
> 
> Also, I don't agree with with difficulties in a starting up on your own. I am floating my own small software services start-up since 2012. There are no complications or bribes involved (but I can't speak for all the states in India).
> ...


I was intending to begin a startup In Bangalore. Maybe that is the reason i faced issues. After all, according to a recent survey, Bangalore cops and government employees have been voted the most corrupt in India. 
I wouldn't have minded starting it elsewhere, but now I'm already in the final stages of obtaining my visa. So might as well try my luck in Oz, whether I work for an employer or get into entrepreneurship.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I was intending to begin a startup In Bangalore. Maybe that is the reason i faced issues. After all, according to a recent survey, Bangalore cops and government employees have been voted the most corrupt in India.
> I wouldn't have minded starting it elsewhere, but now I'm already in the final stages of obtaining my visa. So might as well try my luck in Oz, whether I work for an employer or get into entrepreneurship.


Seems you are trying to showoff. Dont blame India for your failures. If you can't succeed in India then I don't see how you can succeed setting up business in oz where operating cost is highest in the world.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Seems you are trying to showoff. Dont blame India for your failures. If you can't succeed in India then I don't see how you can succeed setting up business in oz where operating cost is highest in the world.


Please don't 'accuse' me of showing off, when you know NOTHING about what I have been through here. My uncle is a chartered account having over 40 years of experience, and he too conceded that it is NOT possible to start my venture in Bangalore without paying a significant amount as bribe, at various stages. I already know about the operating costs in Australia, and I'm not really worried about that as long as I don't have to pay bribes to several people. 

If you liked India so much, why did you immigrate to Australia in the first place?
When my passport had to be verified by the police, they DELIBERATELY delayed issuing the passport because I hadn't paid any bribe to them. And I suppose you already know that in India people can purchase engineering/medical admission, or even jobs in top IT companies by paying 'bribes'. Also, India was placed 85th out of 117 counties on the corruption index of 2013, while Australia was placed 11th. What more should I say?
So you say I 'blame' India for my failures? Then how is it possible that although my academic record is pathetic, I'm now considered among the most skilled employees in my current company, and also one of the only two people to have been promoted twice in a span of 4 years? I even perform other duties like negotiating with foreign clients and even training freshers in my company. I don't consider these my 'failures'. 

Kindly refrain from accusing people of stuff before knowing anything about them. And for your kind information, I did NOT face failures here. I beat tremendous odds to be where I am today, although it is not something great. I wouldn't want to delve into the ugly details on a public forum. 

Also, I have been seeing your posts since a long time, and hardly any positive post regarding Australia. In that case, why continue to be there?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Please don't 'accuse' me of showing off, when you know NOTHING about what I have been through here. My uncle is a chartered account having over 40 years of experience, and he too conceded that it is NOT possible to start my venture in Bangalore without paying a significant amount as bribe, at various stages. I already know about the operating costs in Australia, and I'm not really worried about that as long as I don't have to pay bribes to several people.
> 
> If you liked India so much, why did you immigrate to Australia in the first place?
> When my passport had to be verified by the police, they DELIBERATELY delayed issuing the passport because I hadn't paid any bribe to them. And I suppose you already know that in India people can purchase engineering/medical admission, or even jobs in top IT companies by paying 'bribes'. Also, India was placed 85th out of 117 counties on the corruption index of 2013, while Australia was placed 11th. What more should I say?
> ...


Chill guys everyone has opinion and we should respect that. Let's not get personal.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Chill guys everyone has opinion and we should respect that. Let's not get personal.


I really hate to get personal. If you see my previous posts, I have never gotten this personal with anyone. But the other person REALLY crossed his limits by accusing me of 'showing off', and saying other nasty stuff. I don't owe him, so he has no right to post the stuff he did. I try to be as polite as possible with everyone here, and this person has the audacity to pick on me personally for no valid reason. I'm NOT ready to take crap from random strangers on the internet.

Anyway, my sincere apologies if I have offended anyone here. I hope the mods don't ban me, because I never got personal before someone else did.


----------

